# Mega Reflector Shootout- Updated 9/7/09 (New Info Added)



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2009)

*Shootout - General Background

**I have been wanting to do this for a long time since I have at least 50-75 different reflectors. *

* This thread will grow, but first post is using a **Mag85 and about 25-30 reflectors. *

* All shots were taken with AWB (since there is only one bulb/light source--i.e. I'm not comparing various bulb colors) 2.5sec F-3.5 ISO-100. *

* I'm using one of my original FM lights, namely the 3D 3s3p (9 x 17500) so I have a stable charge capacity output. I should do it with a regulated driver, but this will work as these 3p packs are 3300mAh with at least 45 mins run time and a flat output curve.*

* Anyone can use these pictures however you want. 

This is the tray of all the reflectors I tested.

*​

​*There are a variety of bore openings of standard Mag head reflectors as shown in this (thumbnail) pix. You will see that the bore size makes a difference in bulb appearance.*​

​*
Litho (Carley) #1==>#7 Reflectors

**First sequence is using the Litho (Made by Carley) #1 through 7 series of reflectors with .38" bore for Mag85 bulb. *​*I always tried to find the brightest possible hotspot that looked good overall and point that at wall, or above the door of white carriage house below. If there were bat-wings visible, or a somewhat flattened beam correlating with the filament, it was turned to they displayed vertically rather than horizontally.*

* The abbreviations generally used with reflectors and correlating with Litho's numbering system:*​

*#1 - SMO (Smooth, Mirror)*
*#2 - LOP (Light Orange Peel)*
*#3 - MOP (Medium Orange Peel)*
*#4 - HOP (Heavy Orange Peel)*
*#5 - LS (Light Stipple--which is a finer, grit-like texture than OP)*
*#6 - MS (Medium Stipple)*
*#7 - HS (Heavy Stipple)*
*Some of you may not have seen what the surface of reflectors looks like, so I took this shot (thumbnail) to see the light reflection showing the 7 Litho surface textures.*​

​*When we talk about "Bat-Wings" and bulb artifacts, this gif composite is a white-wall (thumbnail) shot at 5 feet of the Litho #1==>7 reflectors with optimal hotspot set the same as used in outdoors shot below.*​

​*That shows you the Mag85 hotspot, but also gives more of an idea of what is not as visible on the outdoor shots 50 yards away (below). In the interest of saving webpage load times, if you want to see the individual whitewall (600 x 485) shots instead of the gif, you can download them here:*​

*Litho #1 WhiteWall*
*Litho #2 WhiteWall*
*Litho #3 WhiteWall*
*Litho #4 WhiteWall*
*Litho #5 WhiteWall*
* Litho #6 WhiteWall*
* Litho #7 WhiteWall*
*
Outdoor Shots:

**This First shot uses Litho #1 (SMO) with Mag head intentinally out of focus to accentuate the "BatWing" shadows:*​*

*​*Rest of these **thumbs ** have best hotspot focus selected:

*​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​


​============= ============= ============= ============= ============= 
============= *End of Litho #1-7 Series* ============= 
============= ============= ============= ============= ============= 

*FiveMega "Pancake" & Modamag Series*
*Next up are four of FiveMega's new "pancake" (my term) reflectors which can be used with a sloped screw-on "cam" for stock mag bulb holder stem, or camless as shown below. These also come in a variety of texture coatings and bore sizes (at least I have at least this variety). In addition there are two **ModaMag reflectors I got from the Sandwich Shop (I think). *

* Here is the lineup of both sides of these reflectors which again can be better seen in larger image. Note that the ModaMag reflector has a smaller reflector surface area diameter. *​


​*Again I took WhiteWall shots at 5 feet with same camera settings as Litho's of these reflectors to show beam pattern artifacts. *​*

*​*
** If you want to see the individual images instead of the gif, click on these links:*​

*FiveMega Pancake #1*
*FiveMega Pancake #2*
*FiveMega Pancake #3*
*FiveMega Pancake #4*
*ModaMag Flat-Top #5*
*ModaMag Flat-Top #6*
*Outdoor Shots (gif at end):
*

​

​

​

​

​

​



​*============ ============ ============ ============ ============ 
**============ End of FM Pancake & Modamag Section ============
============ ============ ============ ============ ============ *


*FM LOP, KD MOP, FM 2" Deep*
* These two are an old FM Fixed Cam .288" bor LOP & the KD .38" MOP with Removeable Cam with WhiteWall shots. No gif.*​





​




*
Trio of FM 2" Deep Reflectors: FM Ver1 SMO, Ver2 SMO, and Ver2 LOP.*​

​

​

​


​*
Rotating (thumbnail) GIF of three FM 2" Deep on WhiteWall:*​

​*============ ============ ============ ============ ============ 
**============ End of FM-LOP, KD-MOP, & FM 2" Deep ============
============ ============ ============ ============ ============ *

*
Large Head Reflectors

** This final section is using FM 2.5 Turbo, FM 3" VLOP (older style), FM 3" LOP (newer style), Delghi (Carley) 3" MOP .5" bore, Delghi 3" SMO .38" bore, & ModaMag's Colossus 4" MOP .5"*​


























​*
============ ============ ============ ============ ============ 
============ End of Large Heads & Mag85 Post ============
============ ============ ============ ============ ============ *


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

Reserved


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

Reserved-


----------



## Joe_torch (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

Great pics !:twothumbs
If people have problem in choosing which kind of reflector finish, they should have a much better idea after looking the above pics.
Thanks for sharing!
Joe


----------



## Dioni (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

WOW... 
Thanks a lot for the huge amount of work Lux! :goodjob:


----------



## Fulgeo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

You Rock! BTW are you receiving resumes for a side kick ? Just kidding great work, I have been waiting for this thread.


----------



## RichS (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

I echo the other comments - very nice work! A thread like this has been needed for a long time. So many questions about the different reflector types available, but a description can only provide limited help. What people have_ really_ needed for a long time is *this -* a visual representation of the characteristics of each reflector when used in a light.

Thanks for putting together what will be yet another Legendary thread Lux!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

Great thread!!! Excellent job as well Lux!

BTW, thanks a lot for that T-shirt...


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*

Is the Kaidomain 8.3 mm opening OP reflector one of the reflectors that you will be testing?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Great thread!!! Excellent job as well Lux!
> 
> BTW, thanks a lot for that T-shirt...



Thanks, and you are very welcome. :wave:



Mjolnir said:


> Is the Kaidomain 8.3 mm opening OP reflector one of the reflectors that you will be testing?



If you mean the MOP with ridges and removeable cam design that they stole from FiveMega, yes. It is after I get next FM/MM ones done.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout- Updated 9/4/09 (New Info Added)*

Excellent work, LuxLuthor! I am very impressed by the Litho #7 heavy stippled reflector, as it gives the Mag85 such a perfectly smooth and gorgeous beam.


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Mega Reflector Shootout*



LuxLuthor said:


> If you mean the MOP with ridges and removeable cam design that they stole from FiveMega, yes. It is after I get next FM/MM ones done.



Yup, that's the one. I just want to see if the throw of my ROP is normal (although the 1185 has a larger hotspot).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, I have all the shots & gifs posted for the Mag85 bulb reflectors. Not sure if this topic is getting enough interest to go through this for multiple bulbs.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 7, 2009)

No, please keep it going. I wouldn't mind bulbs such as the Osram 62138, though we are talking wide reflector openings.

Bill


----------



## RichS (Sep 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, I have all the shots & gifs posted for the Mag85 bulb reflectors. Not sure if this topic is getting enough interest to go through this for multiple bulbs.


Please continue, at least with the WA1111. I for one am _very_ interested to see how throw is effected by the deep FM reflectors on smaller filament bulbs such as the WA1111. There have been reports of these deep reflectors increasing throw by more than 50% just by switching to the FM 2" reflector!

I can see this thread being referenced endlessly in the future as CPF'rs are putting together their mods and asking questions. Where else is there such a comprehensive real-life representation of every type of reflector produced??

If this doesn't qualify as a sticky in this forum I don't know what does...


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, indeed! This is a legendary thread.



FredericoFreire said:


>


----------



## lctorana (Sep 7, 2009)

But we must hit the law of diminishing returns.

LL has destructively tested 43 different bulbs, and has 23 reflectors in his tray.

If you all keep asking for all the tests to be repeated for just one more bulb, then that's 1058 beamshots and counting...

Really, the line has to be drawn somewhere. Not fair on the man otherwise.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2009)

Lux, when do you have time to sleep man? Great thread and something that's been needed for a long time now. :thumbsup:


I'm sort of leaning toward the HOP reflector for outright beam beauty. 


Lots more in this thread to study though...........


----------



## DM51 (Sep 11, 2009)

Just back from 2 weeks away... what a superb thread! Essential viewing for builders & modders.

I'm adding it in to the Threads of Interest sticky.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 26, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> No, please keep it going. I wouldn't mind bulbs such as the Osram 62138, though we are talking wide reflector openings.
> 
> Bill


 +1


----------



## Linger (Oct 13, 2009)

Lux,
Thank-you very much. Excellent beamshots clearly illustrating the various beams. Very good.:thumbsup:
Lots a people just went and ordered stippled reflectors....

Future point - a second more distant target may help weigh in the benefit of a focused hot-spot.

Thanx again,
-Linger


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 22, 2009)

Lux, any idea how the KD reflectors with the 15mm opening will compare with the model with the smaller opening? I have a KD OP reflector with a small opening, and the spot is very large with not a very concentrated hotspot (just like it is in the beamshot you took). It seems that the KD reflectors with the smaller openings aren't designed all that well for throw; it seems like the inner part of the reflector has a different parabola than the outer part, making the spot very large.
However, the 15 mm opening on the other KD reflectors would probably result in more light loss than with the smaller opening... Do you happen to have one with a larger opening for comparison?


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 24, 2009)

Bump...

Also, is the KD reflector there the one with the flat area around the bulb, or the one with the curve that continues to the base of the bulb?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 25, 2009)

Linger, you are right...but I don't know how many are "driven to explore incands" to make it worth the time.



Mjolnir said:


> Lux, any idea how the KD reflectors with the 15mm opening will compare with the model with the smaller opening? I have a KD OP reflector with a small opening, and the spot is very large with not a very concentrated hotspot (just like it is in the beamshot you took). It seems that the KD reflectors with the smaller openings aren't designed all that well for throw; it seems like the inner part of the reflector has a different parabola than the outer part, making the spot very large.
> However, the 15 mm opening on the other KD reflectors would probably result in more light loss than with the smaller opening... Do you happen to have one with a larger opening for comparison?



I don't have one with a 15mm opening. Linkaroonie?

I used the MOP one with the removeable cam stem. It looks like the FM one on the right in this image, but has an 8.5mm (.33") bulb opening.


----------



## bigchelis (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow....

Thank you for all the beamshoots. 

I noticed in the last review of the bigger bezel reflector shootout you used the 2.5in Throwmaster vs. 3in Fivemega and other 3in reflectors.

It appeared that the 2.5in Throwmaster reflector had a tighter hotspot than even the 3in variants. Can I assume since the 2.5in reflector offered a tighter spot and beam that it does in fact throw more than the bigger reflectors?

Thanks again,
bigC


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 4, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Wow....
> 
> Thank you for all the beamshoots.
> 
> ...



I believe that is accurate about the 2.5" throwing better with a lot of bulbs, which was FiveMega's design intention. I can't make a blanket statement that it applies to all bulbs in 3" vs. his 2.5" without specifically checking it out. 

It is important to have the right bulb leg length to get the various filaments in the focal length, which in some cases is hard to do. The shorter bulbs (G4-Welch Allyn types) are hard to get far enough forward as an example.

That's why doing a shootout with larger bulbs might look a lot different.


----------



## Jarski (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you planning to take beamshots from the new fivemega bi-focal reflector?
Edit: I think i missed this run because it takes 3 days to move money to paypal


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 8, 2009)

Jarski said:


> Are you planning to take beamshots from the new fivemega bi-focal reflector?
> Edit: I think i missed this run because it takes 3 days to move money to paypal



Sure am! 3 days to move money to paypal? It is immediate for me. I have 5 of them coming.


----------



## Jarski (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice! And can't wait to test it out if I get one.

About that paypal, I don't have debit card so I must move "manually" the money to paypal. But I sent 27$ so I just need to hope that reflectors aren't sold out when the money reaches paypal


----------



## Swagg (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Lux, great thread and thanks for the work!

Which of these do you consider your favorite or go to set up? 
Which for edc?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 2, 2010)

Swagg said:


> Hey Lux, great thread and thanks for the work!
> 
> Which of these do you consider your favorite or go to set up?
> Which for edc?



It changes just for variety, but also with weather and season (cold vs. warm).

If I am taking an hour long walk, and maybe use the light half the time, I tend to grab a 1D to 2D size. I may use a regulated AWR or AlanB, or even AW's tri-level (direct drive) output. If I'm looking for more throw, and trying to avoid shining at approaching cars or home windows, I use the more portable original 2" Deep or FM's newer Deep version which are both very similar (rather than the 2.5 to 4" heads).

I mostly use the larger reflectors with the larger Osram type bulbs.


----------



## Swagg (Aug 2, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> It changes just for variety, but also with weather and season (cold vs. warm).
> 
> If I am taking an hour long walk, and maybe use the light half the time, I tend to grab a 1D to 2D size. I may use a regulated AWR or AlanB, or even AW's tri-level (direct drive) output. If I'm looking for more throw, and trying to avoid shining at approaching cars or home windows, I use the more portable original 2" Deep or FM's newer Deep version which are both very similar (rather than the 2.5 to 4" heads).
> 
> I mostly use the larger reflectors with the larger Osram type bulbs.



What reflectors do you like to keep in your 1D and 2D sizes?
I totally agree with you about the FM 2" deep reflector, great throw with great portability, I've been very happy with this reflector.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Are you planning to take beamshots from the new fivemega bi-focal reflector?
> Edit: I think i missed this run because it takes 3 days to move money to paypal
> 
> _
> Sure am! 3 days to move money to paypal? It is immediate for me. I have 5 of them coming.



I think the bi-focal is FM's best, so far, for a stock Mag head.

I'd love to see him do one with a larger opening for the 3" heads.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 2, 2010)

donn_ said:


> I think the bi-focal is FM's best, so far, for a stock Mag head.
> 
> I'd love to see him do one with a larger opening for the 3" heads.



That is a great idea! The throw would be crazy, as the regular size bi-focal throws the best of any stock size reflector Ive used.


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 2, 2010)

I prefer the LS or MS litho123 reflectors. I don't like a lot of throw, I prefer lots of flood. 

I have a 1185 with FM's bi-focal and a 1185 with a MS litho123 reflector and the beam is so much nicer in the stipple reflector but the FM reflector does throw further.


----------



## donn_ (Aug 2, 2010)

I like lights with flood and lights with throw, so I have different lights for each purpose.


----------



## FenixIlluminated (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing thread and amazing tests!
I'm definitely liking the orange peel lights, cool stuff!
#7 is the best IMO.

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 9, 2010)

FenixIlluminated said:


> Amazing thread and amazing tests!
> I'm definitely liking the orange peel lights, cool stuff!
> #7 is the best IMO.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!



You're very welcome.

Another "A Christmas Story" lover!!! :wave: One of my all time favorite movies! They have restored and made the old house into a museum & online gift shop .


----------

